# Fishroom Article



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally got around to writing my short fishroom article, with photo: http://www.rockytop.net/minifishroom.php

3 10 gallon tanks, 2 20 longs... if anyone has any questions please let me know I can take more pictures or do a little better job with the writeup.

Jeff


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Jeff,

Thanks for the article. 

1. Can you post a close up of PVC with valves ?. Do you know which valves they used ? AV1B ?

2. How big PVC can you get ? and how many at the most valves can you get with this setup ? Can you get bigger ?

Just my obervation. 

I would attach "side" 2x4 directly but use SHOULDER or NOTCH technique so wood can "rest on main 2x4 instead of relying on nails/screw. 

Well done Jeff.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry about the delay, I check at work I forgot to post the images when I got home... maybe i should stop reading from work 

Anyhow, no idea on air valves model # or anything, the manifold was only $20, I would think the parts would cost more than this. At $1 per port, it wasn't worth the DIY hastle. As you can see from the header, its connected with 3/4" flexible tubing... it would be trivial to tee off of this into another 20 valve header... talk to the guys at Jehmco, they are big supporters of the AKA... the suggested the size pump we have as well as the header and so far we are very happy.

As for the solder or notch, that might be ideal, problem is I don't have a radial arm saw, table saw or router so I can't run a dado blade. I've still yet to get some black fabric to tank in between the shelves where the lights are, when we do this we'll have that glowing tank out of a sea of black look... Also, the "L" screws the photo taking up a little, but turning off a rack is easy enough.

Jeff


----------

